# buck down Friday 11/9



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I shot this buck on Friday afternoon around 4:00. I hunted all day Thursday and passed on a young buck that was around 130 inches. I was regretting that decision until I saw a monster Friday morning and then I smoked this guy at about 20 yards that afternoon. It was a great couple of days, I must have seen 15 different bucks. I haven't put a tape measure to him yet, but he's in between 135-145.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

awesome Buck,congrats


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

nice job!!!!!%


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats. That's a stud buck right there!


----------



## tsmokiee (May 11, 2007)

What a beauty!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking buck! Congrats on your trophy.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice job. Awesome buck, I agree but maybe even bigger than 145


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Congrats Man!!!!
Strong work.. see its good to pass up those little 2nd rackers...


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice deer. It shows what you can get into by letting young ones grow up. Good job.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

hey BC u had all those nice deer on ur cams earlier in the season. Seenin much now? BTW nice buck!!!


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

sweet


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks guys. I didn't kill a buck the previous 2 years due to holding out for a mature deer. It's nice to get that monkey off my back!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a great buck! Congrats! What county did you shoot him in?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice buck!


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

great deer congrats


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless I can't see some large deducts based on the picture, I'd say he will score over 145. Congrats.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

chase845 said:


> Thanks guys. I didn't kill a buck the previous 2 years due to holding out for a mature deer. It's nice to get that monkey off my back!


That monkey is on my back and is becoming a Gorilla. I have seen so many nice mature bucks some that came into range but did not present a shot or they busted me. It also has been 2 years. My wife is getting sick of me not being around on the weekends but she is a good sport about it.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Got the Gross measurement back - 156


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Terrific! Didn't look like there would be a lot of deducts. What is the net score? Trust you had it mounted(?). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Not sure what he nets. The taxidermist just left a message saying he grossed 156. At least 10 inches bigger than what I guessed him.


----------

